

AnandTech purchased by parent company of Tom's Hardware - radicalbyte
http://techreport.com/news/27517/anandtech-purchased-by-parent-company-of-tom-hardware

======
radicalbyte
Two of the biggest tech sites merging. I hope this won't have a negative
effect on the quality of AnandTech.

